# Writing Zeros to Hard Drive



## Johnny Law

I have an 80 Gig Hard Drive.
I am going to format this.
Can someone give me detailed information on how i can write zeros to this to completley format it.
I know how to format but i have never wrote zeros to the Hard Drive......ThanX


----------



## Johnny Law

I have an 80 Gig Hard Drive.
I am going to format this.
Can someone give me detailed information on how i can write zeros to this to completley format it.
I know how to format but i have never wrote zeros to the Hard Drive
I'm using win XP Pro......ThanX


----------



## SuperCub

Have a read of this thread.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7085
SuperCub


----------



## Johnny Law

*.......*

Ok thanx for your tip.....but it does not explain on how i can do this. It just tells me why you would want to write zeros to a Hard Drive. I know why i would want to ..I had just asked for someone to offer me detailed info on how exactly I would do this, seeing that I have never done it befor>>I would like to try. Anyone got any suggestion?
The Hard Drive is a 
DiamondMax Plus 9 PATA Ultra DMA 133 7200 RPM


----------



## Guest

Go here and download PowerMax.

The instructions are at the bottom of the page, You will need Adobe Acrobat Reader to read the PDF file.


----------



## Guest

See http://www.techsupportforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8528&forumid=10


----------



## Johnny Law

*Thank You*

ThanX alot i will try this and let you klnow if it works.......


----------



## Guest

I strictly use Maxtor drives and this program has worked wonders for me every time I want to clean a drive off proper.


----------



## Flashtwone

Did you ever find out how to write your HDD to zeros?


----------



## grimx133

If you want to scrub your hard drive, use killdisk. 
Download the iso to create a boot cd. 
The dos version in the bottom right right corner of the box with the downloads. http://www.killdisk.com/downloadfree.htm


----------

